# God, I love having a Mac



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

So I go to a site (not a dirty one, it's tumblr, might not want to go there right now) and I instantly get bombarded by 5 different notifications from my avast for mac antivirus that says I have been infected by 4 different trojans. The site also lists that my computer is infected.

So I go run a full system scan, and after 8 hours...nothing. No viruses, nothing wrong with the Mac. 

If this had been a PC, I would have had to do a full system clean, but simply checking that the code that the hackers wrote to hack Windows machines (and that activated my antivirus), didn't bring down a Mac...

God, I love Apple. :yes


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> So I go to a site (not a dirty one, it's tumblr, might not want to go there right now) and I instantly get bombarded by 5 different notifications from my avast for mac antivirus that says I have been infected by 4 different trojans. The site also lists that my computer is infected.
> 
> So I go run a full system scan, and after 8 hours...nothing. No viruses, nothing wrong with the Mac.
> 
> ...


You fool. Mac and Windows both suck. Linux is where it is at.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Don't use Avast. It's a crappy antivirus.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

jsmith92 said:


> You fool. Mac and Windows both suck. Linux is where it is at.


Yeah, if you don't want any compatible software, and don't mind a computer that does nothing.


----------



## Nguoiviet (Jan 24, 2013)

i hate owbibg mac it doesnt have any good games that work on mac


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Yeah, if you don't want any compatible software, and don't mind a computer that does nothing.


So using a Mac makes it ten times better? There's less software for Mac than Windows. I dual boot Windows and Linux, but I mainly use Linux.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

If you're having your computer slowed down by an antivirus program, and it's also bombarding you with notifications and wasting your time, and your browser is vulnerable to viruses which you only avoided by the sheer luck that they weren't designed for your OS, it's weird that you're enjoying it so much. It's an awfully broken situation.

You also might want to install flashblock.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Paul said:


> If you're having your computer slowed down by an antivirus program, and it's also bombarding you with notifications and wasting your time, and your browser is vulnerable to viruses which you only avoided by the sheer luck that they weren't designed for your OS, it's weird that you're enjoying it so much. It's an awfully broken situation.
> 
> You also might want to install flashblock.


It only bombards me with notifications when I hit a virus.

The thing I'm happy about is that it's a virus for a PC, not a Mac. I scanned it just to make sure, but I've never had one of these viruses actually infect my OS.

The only nice thing about Linux is that you don't have to install an antivirus at all, because there are no viruses. Other than that, it's a horrid OS. All Linux distributions are like eating a bad vegan burger, when you're craving a thick juicy hamburger that came from a cow.

I would be team Windows, if the hackers didn't target it. Since they do, I'm team Mac. I still like Windows, but it's sketchy.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Haha, couple of years ago I needed to install Apple Quicktime on my Windows PC to play Escape Velocity: Nova. Avast thought that the installer contained some malicious ****


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

All OS's suck in their own way. They are all kinda stale. 

The super OS has not been created yet.

The next step is getting rid of keyboards, mice and screens and having the computer directly interact with the human brain.

You would input data with your thoughts!


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Don't go to shady beastiality sites and get a half way decent antivirus and you won't have that problem.. For *any* OS. Lol at thinking macs aren't targeted by hackers... I didn't know we were still in the 90's.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Tumblr.com isn't some shady bestality site. I wanted to see if I could create an account there, apparently it was hacked. 

Although some might argue that Tumblr is full of keyboard feminist warriors?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> So I go to a site (*not a dirty one, it's tumblr*, might not want to go there right now) and I instantly get bombarded by 5 different notifications from my avast for mac antivirus that says I have been infected by 4 different trojans. The site also lists that my computer is infected.
> 
> So I go run a full system scan, and after 8 hours...nothing. No viruses, nothing wrong with the Mac.
> 
> ...


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> All OS's suck in their own way. They are all kinda stale.
> 
> The super OS has not been created yet.
> 
> ...


And then prepare to be hacked.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I use Avast free antivirus on Windows, very nice product out of all of them IMO.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

jsmith92 said:


> I use Avast free antivirus on Windows, very nice product out of all of them IMO.


First thing I agree with you on. I've been using Avast for four years, it's an excellent Antivirus.

Before it, I used McAfee on Windows XP/Vista/7, and I had to replace or fix many a computer when viruses got on them. Naturally, when I switched from Windows PCs to a Mac, I installed Avast for Mac. I'm comfortable with it.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I just use Microsoft Security Essentials for Windows. Apple also has its own security system, so installing 3rd party software is unnecessary.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Nada said:


> I just use Microsoft Security Essentials for Windows. Apple also has its own security system, so installing 3rd party software is unnecessary.


Actually, a Mac can get viruses. There are like only 7 known trojans in existence, compared to the thousands of ones for Windows, but it _can_ happen.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Actually, a Mac can get viruses. There are like only 7 known trojans in existence, compared to the thousands of ones for Windows, but it _can_ happen.


I never said a Mac can not get viruses, I just said Mac has their own system like Microsoft's (MSE) which help protect your PC and that installing 3rd party protection is probably unnecessary and redundant. Mac protection is transparent to the user but its called XProtect. The older Mac OS likely does not have these built in protection, but I'm assuming you're running a later OS with it.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I also enjoy my Mac.
Like others have said, you don't even need AntiVirus on it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Is it true that a macbook has no usb ports? Can you even connect a mouse to it? How can anyone be productive with just a touch sensor track pad??


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Noca said:


> Is it true that a macbook has no usb ports? Can you even connect a mouse to it? How can anyone be productive with just a touch sensor track pad??


That stupid track pad is annoying as crap. I'm pretty sure macbooks have USB ports though.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Noca said:


> Is it true that a macbook has no usb ports? Can you even connect a mouse to it? How can anyone be productive with just a touch sensor track pad??


My Macbook has two USB ports.

I bought a 4 USB hub, and attached 3 more, so now I have a total of 5.

And Macs have bluetooth, so you can attach a third party bluetooth mouse and keyboard to it, or Apple's own magic mouse and wireless keyboard.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> My Macbook has two USB ports.
> 
> I bought a 4 USB hub, and attached 3 more, so now I have a total of 5.
> 
> And Macs have bluetooth, so you can attach a third party bluetooth mouse and keyboard to it, or Apple's own magic mouse and wireless keyboard.


Does it have to be a third party Apple mouse or will mice for windows devices work with it too?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Noca said:


> Does it have to be a third party Apple mouse or will mice for windows devices work with it too?


I'm using a Dell mouse that's made for Dell PCs, with my Mac.

I also previously used a wired keyboard that is made by Logitech, and has the Windows logo. Now I'm using an Apple Wireless keyboard.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Sir, I'm going to have to ask you to please contain your erection. The sheer size of that banana is making the multi-billion dollar Apple logo feel insecure.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Kind Of said:


> Sir, I'm going to have to ask you to please contain your erection. The sheer size of that banana is making the multi-billion dollar Apple logo feel insecure.


^This


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Kind Of said:


> Sir, I'm going to have to ask you to please contain your erection. The sheer size of that banana is making the multi-billion dollar Apple logo feel insecure.


Lol


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't have a mac... would love to own one someday!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

nobutapower said:


> I don't have a mac... would love to own one someday!


http://www.amazon.com/Apple-MD387LL...=UTF8&qid=1413283940&sr=1-1&keywords=mac+mini

Mac Mini. Under $600, and completely affordable.

I also don't want to come off as someone who is obsessed with Apple. I've only had this Mac for exactly a year and 2 months. Before that, I had an iPhone and an old iPod classic...that's it. And I was completely obsessed with everything Microsoft.

I think people who actually try Macs, _and I mean really try_, not just play around on one for a few minutes at a time, gradually start to love them. I love the way that everything is linear, and simple things like, if a program freezes, I simply force quit and 2 seconds later, it's gone. With Windows (and I'm talking about _every flavor of Windows_, I have to go through the song and dance of CTRL-ALT-DELETE, select the program in the task manager and click quit, and then wait...sometimes up to 4 mins for the program to close. Macs simply just abort.

I also like that there is a menu at the top, that stays the same but still changes according to the program. In Windows, you have to guess where the settings are. In Mac OS, you just know where they are already.

Linux is pretty similar to Mac, and if they ever support applications like the other two OS do, I would make the switch to open source. But it's too much trouble. Nobody develops for Linux, except people that develop programs that aren't as good.


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Apple-MD387LL...=UTF8&qid=1413283940&sr=1-1&keywords=mac+mini
> 
> Mac Mini. Under $600, and completely affordable.
> 
> ...


Didn't think about the mini! I forgot that was an option haha

Yeah that + their pretty monitor would be cool on my desk. Mhm.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

nobutapower said:


> Didn't think about the mini! I forgot that was an option haha
> 
> Yeah that + their pretty monitor would be cool on my desk. Mhm.


Their _pretty monitor _costs more than the Mini! 

I'd recommend just getting a $200 Asus monitor. That's what I did.

Screenshot from Amazon.


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Their _pretty monitor _costs more than the Mini!
> 
> I'd recommend just getting a $200 Asus monitor. That's what I did.
> 
> Screenshot from Amazon.


Oh darn >.< Oops. #YUDODISAPPLE

ty u.u


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Apple is having an event tomorrow.

I am sure they will be introducing a new line of iPads and the new RETINA iMac.
Time to sell my iMac and get the retina version


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> Apple is having an event tomorrow.
> 
> I am sure they will be introducing a new line of iPads and the new RETINA iMac.
> Time to sell my iMac and get the retina version


I'm excited about Yosemite. I will back up my entire system today, and update it to the latest version, probably.

The only thing is, I've heard conflicting reports about Parallels 9 and Final Cut Pro working on the new OS. I need those programs.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

My system is backed-up via Time Capsule...can't wait to upgrade



DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I'm excited about Yosemite. I will back up my entire system today, and update it to the latest version, probably.
> 
> The only thing is, I've heard conflicting reports about Parallels 9 and Final Cut Pro working on the new OS. I need those programs.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

The new Yosemite OS is sweet!
I just installed on my iMac


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Yeah, if you don't want any compatible software, and don't mind a computer that does nothing.


huehuehue. I love how people get taught by the corporations to believe anything that is FOSS is crap. A greater portion of the software in OSX is based on FOSS.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> The new Yosemite OS is sweet!
> I just installed on my iMac


Going to install it in a second. Downloading it now.



nullptr said:


> huehuehue. I love how people get taught by the corporations to believe anything that is FOSS is crap. A greater portion of the software in OSX is based on FOSS.


Where are you getting this?

I ditched Windows 8 for Linux Ubuntu, and instantly hated it. I gave it two weeks, then reinstalled Windows 7 out of desperation.

I hate Linux. I tried using Wine bootloader, and it's just a pain in the ***. If there is no compatible software, I'm not going to "force" the OS to recognize the software. Either it works or it doesn't, and free doesn't always mean good.

I did like the Ubuntu store, and that's what I like about Macs. The Mac Store. Very similar, but useful apps that are very powerful. Final Cut Pro, Logic Pro, and Motion...I can't do without those apps now.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Yeah, if you don't want any compatible software, and don't mind a computer that does nothing.


Majority of web servers on the internet use *nix. According to netcraft, SAS itself runs on linux. So you are using linux right now. Just because it doesn't run consumer facing programs like ms office doesn't mean linux "does nothing".

Your comments regarding open source are also wrong. Apache, Nginx, etc are all high quality open source programs that power the internet. The internet would not exist without open source. A lot of the cryptographic tools which Apple relies on and all internet sites need (among other things) is based on open source work. Open source work is everywhere.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Going to install it in a second. Downloading it now.
> 
> Where are you getting this?
> 
> ...


People like what they like. Wine is terrible, so I never use it, I never needed any windows specific software except for games, and I prefer FOS software because of the ability to customize it plus the assurance that there are not government backdoors within it, I'd love to use OSX since it's a unix based OS like linux but i'm not going to pay apple thousands for it, and I have a distaste for the cult apple has around it. I prefer the open source culture than the closed source, and it annoys me sometimes that people don't see the impact FOSS has on their lives. Android, servers, .... all FOSS including linux along with the free BSD variants. It's not surprising but most people probably don't even know that OSX is a BSD variant.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Linux may be great as a server, but it doesn't do a good job for the average consumer's computing needs. Unless you install a whole bunch of third party apps, you simply have to go with either Mac OS or Windows. That's the simple truth of it. 

If I didn't require things like OneDrive, Microsoft Office, Photoshop, Final Cut Pro, Logic Pro, etc, I'd ditch the cord. But what are the alternatives for Linux? Just because it's free doesn't make it better. There is a reason why professional software designers aim for Windows and Mac, and leave Linux out of the loop!

And for the record, I know Linux is a great media server. I use Roku's, and those are built on the Linux Kernel.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have heard they are better for viruses. But I am still a Windows fan.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Linux may be great as a server, but it doesn't do a good job for the average consumer's computing needs. Unless you install a whole bunch of third party apps, you simply have to go with either Mac OS or Windows. That's the simple truth of it.
> 
> If I didn't require things like OneDrive, Microsoft Office, Photoshop, Final Cut Pro, Logic Pro, etc, I'd ditch the cord. But what are the alternatives for Linux? Just because it's free doesn't make it better. There is a reason why professional software designers aim for Windows and Mac, and leave Linux out of the loop!


I've survived fine without using windows or OSX for my daily needs. It's really a person's preference, I would probably do fine on OSX too, I wouldn't be able to work with windows for development though.  OpenOffice is a third party app? It's developed by Apache a well respected software organization, not a sketchy company. Most linux distros come with a text editor, along with all the drivers needed for networking and everything else, plus image viewers and a browser which is really what most people need. I've seen plenty of software developers use Linux, game developers usually no because most GPU manufacturers have been bought out (metaphorically) by Microsoft, few non .NET developers use Windows for development, they usually use either Linux or OSX or quite often both.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

nullptr said:


> I've survived fine without using windows or OSX for my daily needs. It's really a person's preference, I would probably do fine on OSX too, I wouldn't be able to work with windows for development though.  OpenOffice is a third party app? It's developed by Apache a well respected software organization, not a sketchy company. Most linux distros come with a text editor, along with all the drivers needed for networking and everything else, plus image viewers and a browser which is really what most people need. I've seen plenty of software developers use Linux, game developers usually no because most GPU manufacturers have been bought out (metaphorically) by Microsoft, few non .NET developers use Windows for development, they usually use either Linux or OSX or quite often both.


I tried OpenOffice. It's unable to format to Microsoft Office 2013 format, and since all businesses use that, if I get an IT job I will need to use either Windows or Mac.

Linux is fine for you because you don't use your computer professionally.

I find it ironic that so many of you use Linux, and are complaining about the limits of Apple, yet you use an operating system that is the most limiting of all.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Linux may be great as a server, but it doesn't do a good job for the average consumer's computing needs. Unless you install a whole bunch of third party apps, you simply have to go with either Mac OS or Windows. That's the simple truth of it.
> 
> If I didn't require things like OneDrive, Microsoft Office, Photoshop, Final Cut Pro, Logic Pro, etc, I'd ditch the cord. But what are the alternatives for Linux? Just because it's free doesn't make it better. There is a reason why professional software designers aim for Windows and Mac, and leave Linux out of the loop!
> 
> And for the record, I know Linux is a great media server. I use Roku's, and those are built on the Linux Kernel.


For Photoshop there is GIMP on Linux and windows.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

jsmith92 said:


> For Photoshop there is GIMP on Linux and windows.


Gimp is laughable.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I tried OpenOffice. It's unable to format to Microsoft Office 2013 format, and since all businesses use that, if I get an IT job I will need to use either Windows or Mac.
> 
> Linux is fine for you because you don't use your computer professionally.
> 
> I find it ironic that so many of you use Linux, and are complaining about the limits of Apple, yet you use an operating system that is the most limiting of all.


Really I have LibreOffice v4.2 and it can export .docx for MS Office up to 2013. I use my computer for college, that's professional enough for me, I have to use alot of things you would need for work: terminal, text editor, ...

Linux (Or all the components that make up what we refer to as linux, as linux refers to only the kernel) is not limited in any form, you can customize almost anything, except for the kernel, I can change my desktop or all the software on it if I want, I cannot do that with OSX or Windows to the same extent.
I'm not complaining about OSX, it's a great OS from what I've seen (It's unix based again so that makes it better than windows). I'm just not fond of Apple and how they treat developers and the open source community.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

I am not a security expert but isn't it possible the code was written for windows users since that is the most likely victim?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

nullptr said:


> Really I have LibreOffice v4.2 and it can export .docx for MS Office up to 2013. I use my computer for college, that's professional enough for me, I have to use alot of things you would need for work: terminal, text editor, ...
> 
> Linux (Or all the components that make up what we refer to as linux, as linux refers to only the kernel) is not limited in any form, you can customize almost anything, except for the kernel, I can change my desktop or all the software on it if I want, I cannot do that with OSX or Windows to the same extent.
> I'm not complaining about OSX, it's a great OS from what I've seen (It's unix based again so that makes it better than windows). I'm just not fond of Apple and how they treat developers and the open source community.


So you prefer an operating system that I don't. Sounds like you're evenly against Windows and Mac, so it's just a preference for you. Like it's a preference for me to use Mac or Windows, not linux. 

I always find it mind boggling how, whenever I state something as simple as "I love that my Mac didn't get a virus", I get tons of Linux users who bash me for preferring the other two OS's. It's like Android users that get upset over iPhones, if I state that iOS is stable and a great OS. I don't hate people that use Androids, or Linux, but I'm definitely free to love what I've paid for. It just mind boggles me when people slam Apple when people pay more for something that they like, rather than use something that costs less. Just use what you like, and let that be the end of it. I don't use Linux, or Android, because I think free and open source is less stable than something that has final versions, *and that is strictly my opinion. *


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I like it because I can easily access the same stuff from my phone and computer and the apps are fun. I was going to say how I'm not an Apple fangirl but then I reassessed my life and realized that I own so many apple products. O_O iphone, mac, ipad, ipod, apple tv. Holy sh*t, WHAT HAVE I BECOME?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> I like it because I can easily access the same stuff from my phone and computer and the apps are fun. I was going to say how I'm not an Apple fangirl but then I reassessed my life and realized that I own so many apple products. O_O iphone, mac, ipad, ipod, apple tv. Holy sh*t, WHAT HAVE I BECOME?


The only thing that I don't have is an Apple TV. I have a Roku.

I don't think I'll switch from that. My Roku serves its purpose.

But yeah:

iPhone 4 (old, retired) and 5 (current)
iPad 4
iPod Classic (from 2007, still works)
Macbook Pro

Yeah, I'm definitely not addicted to Apple products. :b


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

Never had virus since Windows vista and i am just using microsoft security + malware bytes+common sense .people blame windows for having many viruses because it's dominating Os in the market


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

Mysteriis said:


> Never had virus since Windows vista and i am just using microsoft security + malware bytes+common sense .people blame windows for having many viruses because it's dominating Os in the market


This. Windows has evolved since the XP days. I use 8.1.

As long as you aren't a complete moron browsing on unsafe porn sites, downloading toolbars and shady torrents with no comments, and exploring the deep web, you won't get a virus.

Use Firefox and Adblock Plus and common sense. And if you suspect you got a virus, use Malwarebytes.

The early 2000s of the Internet are over so there's no need to be so paranoid about viruses anymore.

The gaming library on Windows is a million times better than a Mac. I love Steam.


----------



## BeamMeUp (May 20, 2014)

Nada said:


> I just use Microsoft Security Essentials for Windows. Apple also has its own security system, so installing 3rd party software is unnecessary.


I would recommend not using Microsoft Security Essentials it lost it's AV-TEST certification on October 2009 and went down hill from there, because of this av-comparatives.org doesn't test it anymore.

Avast is a ok anti-virus but it does suffer from lots if false positives. Av Comparatives just finished their file detection test for September you guys and girls can check it out here: http://www.av-comparatives.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/avc_fdt_201409_en.pdf

I'm a Kaspersky man myself. I get the licences cheap (run a computer business) they also won the anti-virus of the year from Av Comparatives.

Mac's do get malware. A week ago I had to remove a spambot from a Mac which was emailing 1 million people a day lol. The problem is that a lot of mac users don't run any protection other than what the OS provides it's self. This can lead to false protection, where a user thinks their computer is clean but it isn't. Any OS can get malware, the only reason why Windows gets more is because of how large the user base is. Even if you are running a OS that is know to not get infected it is always recommended to run anti-viurs software. The main reason is first for your own safety but also for your friends and families safety. Here is a little scenario for you. Your running a mac and get a email from a friend that has either an attachment or a link (html newsletter). Now because your not running any anti-virus we don't know if the email is safe or not. You think your friend would love to read it so you forward it to them. So your friend gets the email and opens the attachment or clicks on the link and gets infected by malware. First your friend should be running a good anti-virus but second so should you. Without knowing it you were the reason why your friend got infected by malware.



DeeperUnderstanding said:


> My Macbook has two USB ports.
> 
> I bought a 4 USB hub, and attached 3 more, so now I have a total of 5.
> 
> And Macs have bluetooth, so you can attach a third party bluetooth mouse and keyboard to it, or Apple's own magic mouse and wireless keyboard.


Was it a powered or non powered hub?
Something people should know about is that non powered hubs can only draw a maximum amount of amperage from the USB port that they are plugged into. Most laptop and desktop computer USB's only provide 500ma of power to the port. Some desktop and even laptop USB's can draw more (Look for the red USB port) but their are rarer. This is not a trouble if we plug something in that has it own power scores eg. cordless mouse (mouse has a battery). The problems start when we plug in devices that don't have their own power scores eg. 2.5" external HDD which gets the power to spin the HDD from the usb, wired mice. So when plugging in a non powered hub we are now sharing that 500ma across 4 ports instead of 500ms per port. Powered USB hub fix this problem but are not portable friendly (need a power score)



Noca said:


> Does it have to be a third party Apple mouse or will mice for windows devices work with it too?


Nope most mice will work on a Apple computer. Remember though that some buttons on the mouse might not work (if you are using a mmorpg mouse with tones of extra buttons) this is because it needs a driver to allow you to use the other buttons.



coldmorning said:


> Majority of web servers on the internet use *nix. According to netcraft, SAS itself runs on linux. So you are using linux right now. Just because it doesn't run consumer facing programs like ms office doesn't mean linux "does nothing".
> 
> Your comments regarding open source are also wrong. Apache, Nginx, etc are all high quality open source programs that power the internet. The internet would not exist without open source. A lot of the cryptographic tools which Apple relies on and all internet sites need (among other things) is based on open source work. Open source work is everywhere.


Yes the world would be a sad place without open source software. The great thing about Linux is also it's downfall. One word distributions.



DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I tried OpenOffice. It's unable to format to Microsoft Office 2013 format, and since all businesses use that, if I get an IT job I will need to use either Windows or Mac.
> 
> Linux is fine for you because you don't use your computer professionally.
> 
> I find it ironic that so many of you use Linux, and are complaining about the limits of Apple, yet you use an operating system that is the most limiting of all.


I use libreoffice and have no problems with saving to docx or opening docx files. The layout might not be the save as what the user using Micro$oft Office saved it as though.

Please remember that Apple desktop OS is a locked down distribution of Linux. Apple tried to make it's own OS from scratch (Mac OS 9.0) and we all know how that turned out lol. It's sad really, Apple removes the great thing about Linux, that it will run on almost any hardware. With apple it has to be their hardware or nothing, unless we are talking about a hackintosh. Of course we wouldn't, because that would mean we would violation Apple's EULA. :b



Lonelyfalcon said:


> I am not a security expert but isn't it possible the code was written for windos users since that is the most likely victim?


Bingo WE HAVE A WINNING!!! What do we have for him/her johnny :clap
Larger user base equals more potential victims


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

:lol Thanks.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

So after all that 
Is Mac good or bad


----------



## BeamMeUp (May 20, 2014)

Grog said:


> So after all that
> Is Mac good or bad


Well that's a tough questions to answer. Me personally Mac is bad because it does one thing that I never do to my customers and that is, limit choice. From a building custom computers point of view, Mac is bad. In a custom build we can pick everything from the CPU, Ram, how much storage, multi storage (eg. SSD for boot and secondary HDD for games), screen size, screen refresh rate, video card, power supply and also what case you might like. As you can see you have a big range and choice.

One thing I'll mention is something one of my customers said. "Mac is great because I can run both Mac OS and windows on the same computer."

Now lets look at why this is. First, why can windows run on a mac. Well that's because macs now days use intel cpu's unlike back in the day. Second that's the great thing about Windows (Linux as well) it will run on a great broad amount of hardware, unlike Mac OS. That is why it is much harder to get Mac OS to run on hardware that is not Apple certified, where as windows doesn't care. As long as you an get a driver for the hardware for that copy of windows all is good. The funny thing is Mac OS 10 is Lunix with a different skin. So it's not the OS's fault for these hardware restrictions but Apple implementing them. This is why you will never see, now and in the near future a custom built computer business recommend mac. Also macs are much harder to fix from an hardware point of view.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi 
Thanks 
But For someone very very computer illiterate . 
It seems people who know all about computers and viruses and well all stuff to do with them ( don't even know what) building a computer does seem to be the way to go . But what about someone who doesn't have the first clue , doesn't do virus stuff because doesn't know any thing at all . 
From what I've found so far is that macs do seem to be limited but for a retard like me I don't want choices I just want it to work and be ok and not crash and it seems smart computer users build their own and use windows and the very very few people like me that is way to complicated so it seems a mac it is 
I think , I don't know . It's all to hard . 
I have I hp laptop now I don't use at all because I think it has a virus but I don't know so I using an iPad ( got for free) and never seem to have any problems except that it is only for browsing around and not for anything else . One reason is I want to do some study but need a computer to do so . 
Arrrrrr
Any way thanks for the help


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

dude, you're getting a mac  
first one I got like 10 years ago was a powerbook. cost a gazillion bucks. On my fourth one now. a 2009 17" macbook. Love it. 
I've heard from a few computer people that the virus thing isn't true. Macs can get them, but their are just more virus out there that infect PCs. Don't know if it's true or not, but either way, I've installed so much pirated software and movies over the years without any probs on my mac. 
Someone told me a I was a 'fanboy' a few years ago. ha ha . I've tried to tone down my mac enthusiasm since  but .. seriously.. love macs. 
Def more software available for PCs. but I've got windows installed on my mac too. So I can boot up there and run pcs games.


----------

